# 68 Impala Elvis Tribute



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

Does anyone know the history of this car or have any other pics?


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

There was an Elvis '68 built by Joe and Connie Moreno out of Anaheim back in the day but not sure if it's the same one.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

I believe its the one.
Do you know if there are any other pics of it?


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Featured in LRM, April of 1980. I think there is still one on ebay for sale.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

The Original Elvis car was from Imperials CC. It was a 76 Caprice. The car you posted, I have no idea about it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

LAUGHING BOY might know some more about it too.


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, the '76 was the second car built as a tribute to Elvis and the '68 was the first. They are both featured in the April, 1980 issue.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

The original owner of the was Elvis himself. He gave the car to a family member who joined Imperials and dedicated the car to him after he died. 

I'm pretty sure thats how the story goes. Correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

That's interesting. I had no idea the car belonged to Elvis.

That would be a great story.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

the elvis car was auctioned off a long time ago:
http://www.barrett-jackson.com/auctionresu...ionid=5&page=14


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jul 26 2006, 04:55 PM~5848151
> *That's interesting. I had no idea the car belonged to Elvis.
> 
> That would be a great story.
> *


Samething I was thinkin


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jul 26 2006, 04:55 PM~5848151
> *That's interesting. I had no idea the car belonged to Elvis.
> 
> That would be a great story.
> *


on my way to Memphis, yeah baby :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 26 2006, 04:55 PM~5848154
> *the elvis car was auctioned off a long time ago:
> http://www.barrett-jackson.com/auctionresu...ionid=5&page=14
> *


Their's A LOT more to this story but I'm not gonn say anything :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jul 26 2006, 04:55 PM~5848151
> *That's interesting. I had no idea the car belonged to Elvis.
> 
> That would be a great story.
> *


Yes. Elvis loved buying cars for his family and friends. I believe it was his cousin who owned it. Also, Crazy Art was the painter...he's now retired...one of the best.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jul 25 2006, 08:13 PM~5842674
> *Does anyone know the history of this car or have any other pics?
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of front clip did they put on there!!! :angry:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jul 25 2006, 09:13 PM~5842674
> *Does anyone know the history of this car or have any other pics?
> 
> 
> ...


damm i thought that car died somewhere


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 26 2006, 06:51 PM~5848385
> *What kind of front clip did they put on there!!! :angry:
> *


none dumbass that custom


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

kind of look s like a rivi


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 26 2006, 05:53 PM~5848401
> *none dumbass that custom
> *


Its similar to the way I am doing my 67 thats what caught my attention and why I am trying to find more pics . I am curious to see what the rear looks like


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jul 26 2006, 07:12 PM~5848477
> *Its similar to the way I am doing my 67 thats what caught my attention and why I am trying to find more pics . I am curious to see what the rear looks like
> 
> 
> ...


mold the rear smooth go with 68 tailights or 69s


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 26 2006, 06:36 PM~5848580
> *mold the rear smooth go with 68 tailights or 69s
> *


Had not thought of that but we were thinkin of Cadi taillights turned sideways molded in and at the same slope as the trunk. The bumpers are being made one piece and shaved.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 26 2006, 05:41 PM~5848339
> *Their's A LOT more to this story but I'm not gonn say anything :biggrin:
> *


Awesome car and I am curious to know the story behind it


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 26 2006, 04:55 PM~5848154
> *the elvis car was auctioned off a long time ago:
> http://www.barrett-jackson.com/auctionresu...ionid=5&page=14
> *


what am i looking for here....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

The auction listing for the Elvis car 1976 is on that site. It was auctioned in 1990


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jul 26 2006, 04:25 PM~5848013
> *Yes, the '76 was the second car built as a tribute to Elvis and the '68 was the first. They are both featured in the April, 1980 issue.
> *


I looked through that issue and didn't see the 68


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 26 2006, 08:16 PM~5849280
> *The auction listing for the Elvis car 1976 is on that site. It was auctioned in 1990
> *


ah, I was looking for the 68


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2006, 06:54 PM~5848406
> *kind of look s  like a rivi
> *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 26 2006, 05:53 PM~5848401
> *none dumbass that custom
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah, Crazy Art did the paint. Those are real photographs inside the paint, not murals. Art quit painting due to lung damage. He painted SexPistol and Plum Crazy too. Bob Merchado did the upholstery and I think Frank Cordoba (RIP) did the hydraulics. 

Big Poppa...Am I correct with this? And what issue is that LRM from..1980? What month?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Earl Greenwood was the 2nd owner...thats him I believe in the top right ( the white dude) this is from 1979...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 26 2006, 08:45 PM~5849448
> *Yeah, Crazy Art did the paint. Those are real photographs inside the paint, not murals. Art quit painting due to lung damage. He painted SexPistol and Plum Crazy too. Bob Merchado did the upholstery and I think Frank Cordoba (RIP) did the hydraulics.
> 
> Big Poppa...Am I correct with this? And what issue is that LRM from..1980? What month?
> *


The only person mentioned is Crazy Art, no mention of Bob or Frank. This is the April 80 issue, I didn't see the 68 in there though


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

According to LRM, Earl was the first owner, Elvis bought the car for him


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

that's a great pic by the way, where is it from


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 26 2006, 08:58 PM~5849522
> *According to LRM, Earl was the first owner, Elvis bought the car for him
> *


O..I see.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Damm that is some history!!! Stay down Homie......


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 26 2006, 09:00 PM~5849535
> *that's a great pic by the way, where is it from
> *


shit, duh, just saw the bottom


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 26 2006, 09:00 PM~5849535
> *that's a great pic by the way, where is it from
> *


Los Angeles Harold Examiner newspaper. Got it from LAUGHING BOYS archives.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 26 2006, 08:53 PM~5849509
> *Earl Greenwood was the 2nd owner...thats him I believe in the top right ( the white dude) this is from 1979...
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the same person that wrote a book about Elvis?
The Boy Who Would Be King .......Cousin Earl Greenwood
Earl Greenwood


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh yeah.....yes. Thats the same dude. He did a lot of public relation work for Elvis.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Dude had a lotta heart...Lowrider for real homies.

Man, wheres my IMPERIAL brothers at in here?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Sounds like Earl might have been full of shit half the time...whatever, it's still a badass ride. 

Anyways, any more info on that 68? It looks like LRM material


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

All this talk about Elvis, lol....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

AND? You live right next to Graceland.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 27 2006, 04:53 AM~5850705
> *AND? You live right next to Graceland.
> *


Yea, its like a mile and a half from my house.... pretty cool place to visit... the car museum is sweet.  I have talked to them about letting someone shoot my car in front of the big white gates. Tell me that wouldnt be off the hook... open up a mag and see a 64 3 wheeling through the gates of Graceland, lol.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 27 2006, 02:58 AM~5850709
> *Yea, its like a mile and a half from my house.... pretty cool place to visit... the car museum is sweet.    I have talked to them about letting someone shoot my car in front of the big white gates. Tell me that wouldnt be off the hook... open up a mag and see a 64 3 wheeling through the gates of Graceland, lol.
> *


maybe you could ask about these cars next time you're in there. It would be interesting to know if a Elvis fan picked them up and is stashing them somewhere, especially the 76


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 26 2006, 09:19 PM~5849648
> *Sounds like Earl might have been full of shit half the time...whatever, it's still a badass ride.
> 
> Anyways, any more info on that 68?  It looks like LRM material
> *


haha, good read, my uncle is a die hard Elvis fan.


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 27 2006, 08:28 AM~5851249
> *maybe you could ask about these cars next time you're in there.  It would be interesting to know if a Elvis fan picked them up and is stashing them somewhere, especially the 76
> *


The 76 is in AZ. chuck m. from IMPERIALS N.M. knows the guy who has it .
chuck's been waiting for the guy to sell it to him.
chuck says the car's in decent shape but the most important thing is that the paint 
is in real good condition so there shouldn't be any problem restoring it to today's standard. chuck been waiting a couple of years already,
but is determined to bring it back to our line up i know that the guy that has it is a car collecter, i don't know how much of an ELVIS fan he is, but isn't everybody,just a little ?
many custom car builders consider CRAZY ART ahead of his time & the best 
painter ever !!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SO THIS MEANS ,MAYBE YOU CAN TAKE SUM PICS OF IT?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TX IMPERIALS_@Jul 27 2006, 02:26 PM~5853665
> *The 76 is in AZ. chuck m. from IMPERIALS N.M. knows the guy who has it .
> chuck's been waiting for the guy to sell it to him.
> chuck says the car's in decent shape but the most important thing is that the paint
> ...


That's good to hear that's it's been tracked at least.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

What other cars has Crazy Art painted?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jul 27 2006, 05:17 PM~5854666
> *What other cars has Crazy Art painted?
> *


Sex Pistol, Plum Crazy. Star Car, Inner Visions


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 27 2006, 07:46 PM~5855511
> *Go back to your Lowrider bike topic fool, yes I do all my own work, I have restored cars and motorcycles all my life!!!
> *


DONT WASTE YOUR TIME ON HIM,HES A PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 27 2006, 07:55 PM~5855589
> *DONT WASTE YOUR TIME ON HIM,HES A PIECE OF SHIT
> *



Thanks Homie :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jul 25 2006, 08:13 PM~5842674
> *Does anyone know the history of this car or have any other pics?
> 
> 
> ...


can you post up the auction?


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

Post more pics :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jul 27 2006, 08:36 PM~5855982
> *Post more pics  :biggrin:
> *


of what? Check out the "Old Pics" topic and the LRM covers in my link. I remember seeing that auction for that picture and it didn't cross my mind it was an old lowrider


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jul 27 2006, 09:36 PM~5855982
> *Post more pics  :biggrin:
> *


agree x2!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

you know what, I wish people would build cars more like this one these days. now its all about flashy stuff, these old school cars were real works of art. I cant get enough of the old school styles.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 27 2006, 08:46 PM~5856062
> *of what?  Check out the "Old Pics" topic and the LRM covers in my link.  I remember seeing that auction for that picture and it didn't cross my mind it was an old lowrider
> *


I want to see more pics of the 68.
Do you have others?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jul 28 2006, 03:45 PM~5860764
> *I want to see more pics of the 68.
> Do you have others?
> *


I don't know, I have lots of old LRMs and don't remember seeing it. Do you have a link to the auction on ebay you got the pic from?


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

Ebay Auction


> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 28 2006, 10:07 PM~5862562
> *I don't know, I have lots of old LRMs and don't remember seeing it.  Do you have a link to the auction on ebay you got the pic from?
> *


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

WHEN I READ THE HEADLINE TO THIS TOPIC I WAS LIKE WTF ELVIS AND LOWRIDER IN THE SAME SENTENCE. BUT DAMN SEEMS TO BE ONE GOOD TOPIC AND I LEARNED SOMETING NEW. TWO BADASS RIDES.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 28 2006, 10:21 PM~5862629
> *WHEN I READ THE HEADLINE TO THIS TOPIC I WAS LIKE WTF ELVIS AND LOWRIDER IN THE SAME SENTENCE. BUT DAMN SEEMS TO BE ONE GOOD TOPIC AND I LEARNED SOMETING NEW. TWO BADASS RIDES.
> *


Yeah bro, 
This car (the76) is a very historic vehicle in the Lowrider world. The top names in the industry (at the time) built it. The ownership story is also unique. Unfortuantely this car was "retired" before digital camers came out.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 30 2006, 03:24 PM~5869603
> *Yeah bro,
> This car (the76) is a very historic vehicle in the Lowrider world. The top names in the industry (at the time) built it. The ownership story is also unique. Unfortuantely this car was "retired" before digital camers came out.
> *


Tell us the story


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

Original posted pic of the 68 Impala that I was looking for information on


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Aug 8 2006, 12:43 AM~5922033
> *Tell us the story
> *


here you go, hot off the scanner, thats just too much to type.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 7 2006, 10:07 PM~5922188
> *here you go, hot off the scanner, thats just too much to type.
> 
> 
> *


Thanks TATTOO for takin the time to scan the article


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

THAT WAS SOME GOOD HISTORY RIGHT THERE THANKS TATTOO.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

ANY PICS TO GO WITH THE ARTICLE


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

The way I see it, if you dont know the history, or at least have the heart to learn it, you will never make it in the future.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

I would really listen to any of you who share what you know. All I do is seek knowledge. QUOTED FROM CRENSHAWS FINEST


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 8 2006, 01:19 AM~5922258
> *ANY PICS TO GO WITH THE ARTICLE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sambrutay (Jul 5, 2006)

great story


----------



## kmac (Aug 14, 2011)

This car use to belong to my uncle. He bought this car back in the late 60's. It was his first car after high school. This is a picture of it back in the 70's after the suicide doors and T-tops.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

damn i would love to know more about this car aswell


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

stole these pics from another topic.


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

dam this sucks


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

livnlow713 said:


> stole these pics from another topic.


Where is the car at now?


----------

